# Pull rope 2410



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Anybody off hand know what size rope or have a link for a replacement pull rope without replacing the entire recoil? Mine frayed half way down today and I’m not totally sure what size rope it is to order a new one. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

#4 Solid Braid OPE rope


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You should be able to grab a pull cord from any repair ctr., box, or hardware store.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

apx 5/32 od if that helps find a braided rope near by


----------



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> #4 Solid Braid OPE rope



That works I ordered a roll of stens #4 on amazon just to have on hand thanks I appreciate it


----------

